# Gas Water Heater Turns On & Off All Day!



## Corganer (Mar 28, 2010)

My gas water heater heats water just fine. It works as normal in terms of temperature. The pilot light stays on as well.

The problem is that the unit turns on and off constantly ...24/7. It starts up with the noise (electric powering it up I assume), runs for several seconds, then shuts off for several seconds. Over and over....

Is this the thermostat? Any other possibilities?

Cheers!


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like a bad thermostat or sensor. The unit should only kick on when the water temperature goes below a certain temp.


----------

